# honda foreman 500 bored over 50mm cylinder size????



## trev (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm trying to find the specs on the correct bore size for the cylinder and the ring gap size? Any help would be greatly appreciated its a. Honda foreman 500 bored over 50


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if you have a manual look up the original bore add the 50 to it that will get you in the park , as for ring gap i always use oem specs


----------



## Torque Center (Jan 17, 2013)

.50 over bore is 92.5mm
Top ring end gap .15mm
2nd ring .30
oli ring .20
Ring to ring groove clearance .030


----------

